# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Μπιφτέκια με νιφάδες βρώμης

## gym

Χρόνος Προετοιμασίας: 
Χρόνος Μαγειρέματος: 
Άτομα: 

*Υλικά*


1 κιλό κιμάς
¾ κούπας τριμμένο κρεμμύδι
2 κουταλιές μαϊντανό
5 κουταλιές νιφάδες βρώμης
1 μικρή ντομάτα, τριμμένη (προαιρετικά)
1-2 κουταλάκια ρίγανη
¼ κούπας λάδι
Αλάτι, πιπέρι
2 κρόκους αυγά
2 κουταλάκια ξύδι




*Εκτέλεση*


Σε ένα μπολ ανακατέψτε τον κιμά με τα υπόλοιπα υλικά. 
Ζυμώστε καλά το μίγμα, βρέχοντας συχνά τις παλάμες σας με νερό. 
Αν θέλετε να γίνουν ακόμα πιο αφράτα, προσθέστε στο μίγμα του κιμά ¼ κουταλάκι σόδα διαλυμένη σε λίγο νερό. 
Προαιρετικά, σκεπάστε το μίγμα κι αφήστε το να σταθεί στο ψυγείο 2 ώρες. 
Πλάστε 8-10 μπιφτέκια, αλείψτε τα με λάδι και ψήστε τα στο γκριλ 7-8 λεπτά από την κάθε πλευρά. 
Σερβίρετε με πράσινη σαλάτα και αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι, για ένα ελαφρύ και ισορροπημένο γεύμα. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 

http://www.kxenos.gr/index.php?ID=sidayes&Rec_ID=1419

----------


## xelashai

μπραβο βρε ελενη...τα μπιφτεκια μου γινονται παντα χαλια...να φταει που τα ψηνω πολυ..40λεπτα?δεν ξερω...θα τη δοκιμασω σιγουρα αυτη...

----------


## Gianna

Μιάμ, μιάμ!!! Πολύ ζουμερά θα βγαίνουν, ειδικά με την ντομάτα :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

τρελενομαι για μπιφτεκια αυτα θα εχουν ενδιαφερον.....(ειδικα με λεμονακι και τηγανιτες πατατουλες λιποθυμω)

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Aκριβώς αυτή τη συνταγή χωρίς τα κροκάδια έκανε σήμερα η μάνα μου  :01. Razz:

----------


## dimitrispump

ωραια γινονται ετσι τα μπιφτεκια,τα τιμαω συχνα,μπραβο

----------


## PEGY

Σήμερα εφτιαξα τα μπιφτεκάκια σου κ τώρα τα τρώω.
Νόστιμα, ωραία, ελαφριά, σούπερ! Στο αλάτι δεν τα πολύπέτυχα, ίσως θέλαν κιάλλο. Νεξτ ταιμ!
Ευχαριστούμε :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

ωραια πεγκουλινι μου!χαιρομαι που σου αρεσαν! :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Επαναφέρω το θέμα να σας πω πως κάνω τα μπιφτέκια μου με βρώμη.

Υλικά:
1 κιλό κιμά από άπαχο κρέας (μοσχάρι, χοιρινό, στήθος κοτόπουλο)
2 αυγά ολόκληρα
1 μεγάλο κρεμμύδι ή δυο μικρά τριμμένα.
Κύμινο, αλάτι (και ότι άλλο μπαχαρικό αρέσει στον καθένα ή κάτι επιπρόσθετο)
30-40 γραμμάρια βρώμη

Με ένα μεγάλο μπολ, βάζουμε όλα τα υλικά και τα ανακατεύουμε ώστε το μείγμα να γίνει πηχτό και να μπορεί να πλάθεται.  Το αφήνουμε για πέντε λεπτά και έπειτα πλάθουμε τα μπιφτέκια σε ότι μέγεθος θέλουμε και τα τοποθετούμε σε ένα πιάτο-πιατέλα. Βάζουμε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι στη φωτιά να ζεσταθεί και έπειτα βάζουμε τα μπιφτέκια, τα οποία φροντίζουμε να αναποδογυρίζουμε ώστε να μην αρπάξουν πολύ. Μέγιστος χρόνος ψησίματος 12-15 λεπτά.
Όποτε τα κάνω είναι μαλακά, ωραία δεμένα και από γεύση τέλεια!

Υ.Σ. Δεν βάζω λάδι ούτε στοιχεία που κατεβάζουν νερά εκτός από το κρεμμύδι που το βάζω με τα νερά του.

----------


## marvin

Νασερ προλαβαινει να βραχει η βρωμη σου για να μαλακωσει;Δεν ειδα να ειχει κατι σε υγρη μορφη,εξαλλου το αναφερεις οτι σκοπιμος δεν βαζεις.
Να φανταστω οτι παιρνει απο κρεμυδι και ισως αυγα :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

Αν τα έκανες με φρυγανιά, γιατί βάζεις τη φρυγανιά? Αν ήταν να βάλεις νερό, γιατί θα το έβαζες? Προσπέρασες κάτι στην όλη διαδικασία, για σκέψου πιο είναι...

----------


## marvin

Δεν τα κανω με φρυγανια..τα κανω με βρωμη που την βρεχω σε γαλα ,γιαυτο και η ερωτηση μου!

Περαν τουτου η φρυγανια ρουφαει αμεσως αλλα και δεν μενει στερεα μεσα στη ζυμη οπως η βρωμη..εκτος και αν βαζεις αλεσμενη!!

----------


## NASSER

Η φρυγανιά μπαίνει αλεσμένη, υπάρχει σε φακελάκια γιαυτό το λόγο. Διαφορετικά αποξηραμένο ψωμί το μουσκεύουμε ελάχιστα για να σπάσει και το ανακατεύουμε με τον κιμά.
Τα κρέατα γενικά όταν ψήνονται αποβάλλουν υγρά. Η Βρώμη έχει ήδη μαλακώσει όταν με το το ανακάτεμα με τον κιμά, αφήνουμε το μείγμα για κανα 5λεπτο να τραβήξει. Στο ψήσιμο ότι υγρά αποβάλλονται εκ των πλείστων θα τα τραβάει η βρώμη. Έτσι έχουμε διπλό αποτέλεσμα: Τα μπιφτέκια δεν σπάνε(εδώ συμβάλλει φυσικά και το αυγό), δεν ξεραίνονται και τα τρώμε πάντα μαλακά. Εμφανισιακά θα δείχνουν πιο αφράτα. Τα επιπρόσθετα υλικά καλό είναι να τα διαλύουμε-ψιλοκόβουμε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο.

Η βρώμη όταν ζεσταίνεται γίνεται πιο απορροφητική και σε πιο σύντομο χρόνο. Από την άλλη στην αγορά υπάρχει και αλεσμένη και η υφή της είναι μαλακή, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι ακόμα πιο απορροφητική.

----------


## marvin

Mαλιστα,σε ευχαριστω Σεφ Νασερ  :01. Smile:   ,μεταξυ μας ουτε τα δικα μου με μουσκεμενη βρωμη σε γαλα δεν σπανε και παντα βγαινουν αφρατα αλλα μαλλον ο καθενας εχει τα ''μυστικα'' του στο μαγειρεμα!!!Η δικη μου βρωμη ειναι ολοκληρη!Δεν μου αρεσει η αλεσμενη μου κανει κατι σε λασπη οταν βρεχεται!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Δώσε ολόκληρη τη συνταγή να υπάρχει εδώ. Οι ολόκληρες νιφάδες βρώμης θέλουν οπωσδήποτε μούσκεμα και με το ψήσιμο θα τραβήξουν κι άλλο.

----------


## marvin

Υπαρχει ηδη στο φορουμ μιας και απο εδω την εχω αντιγραψει!

----------


## marvin

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...l=1#post275506  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Καλή συνταγή και αυτή Νίκη αλλά θα την έκανα χειμώνα κια όχι σε περίοδο γράμμωσης  :03. Thumb up:  Η βρώμη είναι σε υπερβολική ποσότητα.

----------


## dorita

εγω δεν βρεχω καθολου την βρωμη ....απλα μεσα προσθετω κολοκυθι κ ντοματα να γινονται πιο αφρατα..
κ οταν εχω κεφια βαζω κ μπαλσαμικο να του δωσει ωραιο αρωμα!

----------


## kokolakis

οπως ειπε και ο νασσερ ο ρολος ττης βρωμης ειναι για να τραβαει τα υγρα και του αβγου για να δενει το μιγμα....!
μετα τα υπολοιπα μυρωδικα βαζει ο καθενας οτι του αρεσει...

(ουτε εγω την βρεχω την βρωμη πριν την βαλω)

----------


## marvin

> Καλή συνταγή και αυτή Νίκη αλλά θα την έκανα χειμώνα κια όχι σε περίοδο γράμμωσης  Η βρώμη είναι σε υπερβολική ποσότητα.


Αυτο εννοειτε!!Την συνταγη δεν την χρησιμοποιω για εμενα - μιας και σε γραμμωση τρωω μονο κοτα και ελαχιστο μοσχαρι   που και που ψαρι -  αλλα για την υπολοιπη οικογενεια που προσπαθω να τρωει υγιεινα!! Καθως και προτιμω απαχο τον  κιμα απο το να παρω χοιρινο  :08. Toast: 




> dorita
> εγω δεν βρεχω καθολου την βρωμη ....απλα μεσα προσθετω κολοκυθι κ ντοματα να γινονται πιο αφρατα..
> κ οταν εχω κεφια βαζω κ μπαλσαμικο να του δωσει ωραιο αρωμα!


ντοριτα μου και τα δυο εχουν πολλα υγρα εξου και σε καλυπτουν σε υγρα!! :02. Welcome: 

Κοκο,εχω σκοπο να δοκιμασω και εγω την συνταγη του Νασερ..παντα κανω δοκιμες σε οτι διαβασω !! :02. Welcome:

----------

